# Another pinterest tips and techniques



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

more great tips in one place

http://www.pinterest.com/susan_padilla/knit-love-tips-tricks-and-techniques/?e_t_s=boards&e_t=7c3165f373cd47ae9e1b0849c5c8adc1&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_recs_140106_recs_140106_520_recs_140106_20_female_pinrecs_o6_h0_p0_female_boardrecs_o6_p0_subj_new_pins


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I just get a blank page!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

don't know what to say it works ok on my side
did you try again had edited maybe you caught it in between.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> don't know what to say it works ok on my side
> did you try again had edited maybe you caught it in between.


It's OK now! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Worked for me too. Maybe internet traffic?


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

you're welcome, now I need to get off and go to bed it is 2am


Jessica-Jean said:


> It's OK now! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Lovely patterns, a pity they are charts only. I even signed up with pinterest to see if there was any further instructions.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting. Bookmarked and will be experimenting soon.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Blank pagr for me too. :?:

Edited to say It works now.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, I added a lot of those pins to my own Pinterest page.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

love all the tips - thanks ever so much. 

do you also have any crochet tips sites?
would love those too. 

hugs
marge


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for the link. great stuff


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lots of great info. I have it bookmarked. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a question...once you see a pin that you want more info from, how do you get to it. When I try, I pin it And then get another bunch of pics. I have tried for over 3 months to figure Pinterest out. Thanks"


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

whole lot of onformation


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another site I could spend too much time on!! Thanks..great ideas..


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

the only problem with some of the pininterests is that when I try to pull them up, nothing happens in so far as giving pattern directions.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Jedmo said:


> I have tried for over 3 months to figure Pinterest out. Thanks"


Get a glass of wine (or the bottle) or some hot chocolate & click on one of these:
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=how%20to%20use%20pinterest
Everything you need to know!
* Happy Sunday, Sherry *


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

PINTEREST!!!! another one of my new passions... How can you not love this whole idea!!! I'm spending far too much time looking at things I want to do!!!  I love it.. I wish I knew how to post my projects on there... and how to link my Pinterest page to my face book page so all my family and friends can join in


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> more great tips in one place
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/susan_padilla/knit-love-tips-tricks-and-techniques/?e_t_s=boards&e_t=7c3165f373cd47ae9e1b0849c5c8adc1&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_recs_140106_recs_140106_520_recs_140106_20_female_pinrecs_o6_h0_p0_female_boardrecs_o6_p0_subj_new_pins


Thanks for the link. I will certainly bookmark it. So. Any great tips.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Great tips, thanks for sharing!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a great board. I pinned several of her sites. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> more great tips in one place
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/susan_padilla/knit-love-tips-tricks-and-techniques/?e_t_s=boards&e_t=7c3165f373cd47ae9e1b0849c5c8adc1&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_recs_140106_recs_140106_520_recs_140106_20_female_pinrecs_o6_h0_p0_female_boardrecs_o6_p0_subj_new_pins


This Pinterest site is of more use than others as you seem to be able to track everything to the full explanation of the technique on http://techknitting.blogspot.co.uk

To do this, copy the text below the picture and paste into the Google search bar. Then initiate the search and it will take you to the correct spot on http://techknitting.blogspot.co.uk
(at least it did for the few I tried)

Now I had heard of techknitter before but not techknitting. However, on the former there is the following notice:

« Note that http://techknitter.blogspot.ca/ is a support blog for the above. See the statement on the right hand side that reads, THIS BLOG is the SERVICE BLOG for TECHknitting.blogspot.com. All content held here supports the "click" features on TECHknitting.blogspot.com. » 
( I am not sure what all this means and why two blogs are necessary.)


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> more great tips in one place
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/susan_padilla/knit-love-tips-tricks-and-techniques/?e_t_s=boards&e_t=7c3165f373cd47ae9e1b0849c5c8adc1&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_recs_140106_recs_140106_520_recs_140106_20_female_pinrecs_o6_h0_p0_female_boardrecs_o6_p0_subj_new_pins


Wow!
There's a lot of stuff there, which I am sure I will be referring to in the future!
Thank you for posting this...I've not seen this before!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful link, thanks for sharing and posting.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know who invented that site, but I love it. Find lots of free patterns and ideas for home improvement, knitting, crocheting, soap making, well, you get the picture. Lot's a neat ideas.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> more great tips in one place
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/susan_padilla/knit-love-tips-tricks-and-techniques/?e_t_s=boards&e_t=7c3165f373cd47ae9e1b0849c5c8adc1&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly_recs_140106_recs_140106_520_recs_140106_20_female_pinrecs_o6_h0_p0_female_boardrecs_o6_p0_subj_new_pins


This is fantastic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Bookmarked it as it looks really interesting. thanks for the post


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bookmark this one along with the first one you gave us.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

some eye candy and FREE patterns>>>

http://www.pinterest.com/anne1041/knit-crafty/


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Great tips! I already read two, hope this doesn't get lost in all of my other tip, teaching folders. Thank you, I have just discovered pinterest. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very interesting, have bookmarked. Thank you for link!


----------

